# Most money made/shortest amount of time?



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

$1.2 Million....after taxes...Lotto...1 minute...:clap:

Jay


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I _wish_....:whistling

J


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

About $2000 for 3 hours of fitting speakers in a finished drywall ceiling. Wish I could do a couple of those jobs every month.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hardibuilt said:


> 30k on buying two lots in higher end neighborhood. Knowing I had a buyer that had already shown interested; flipping both verbally for 30k profit and then closing in 2 weeks


Had a Doctor that wanted me to sell a building he was (WAS, not DID) buying before he closed on it. Told him I could not do that, but lets get everything ready. The Minute he closed he called me and it hit the market. We re sold it is 7 days for $100k more!! Bastard!



apkole said:


> Arcs,
> 
> Did those same customers get mad about all the homeowner insurance premiums they paid, only to never collect because they had no claims? Did they call the insurance company demanding a refund for unfulfilled service?
> 
> ...


Don't forget you are getting paid to STAND BY. You can't go to Florida, Hawaii or Skiing. You can;t do anything other than wait for it to snow. I use to plow and hit a few 24 hour storms. Plowing 24 hours straight really takes a toll on you. Now I just plow my driveway only. Much more enjoyable, but I sure miss the money a good winter would bring in. I had been either shoveling or plowing since I was 10. 


THIS JUST IN: A Man just tried to sell an Andy Warhol painting. It's worth Millions. He paid $160 at a Garage Sale/ Flee Market. Only problem, Painting is reported Stolen. He will not get anything :laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

$2800 in 6 hrs shooting popcorn texture on a office ceiling, the furniture was coming the next day and I told them $3000. Had a couple hundred in for a helper, plastic, tape and texture.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

$13,600 in 4 hours. Consulting and inspecting failed flooring in a new highrise office condo building, downtown. It was... Easy money. It cost someone millions, though.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Floordude, That's a nice day's pay, how is that number figured? Were you paid a percentage of something, or did they just agree to that price?

Was this an installer issue, or a product failure?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

About 20 years ago a client insisted I give him a contract rather than work T&M. We drew up a $1,000 contract & it took 4 hours. As I recall though, it was the only job I did that week.

Dave


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

a guy stopped at the job and said he needed 200 brick laid around the front porch by tomorrow so they could pour concrete. I told him $2 / brick.Threw some buckets of mud on at the end of the day. went there for an hour and a half & made $400. When I was younger, I used to help a buddy wheel concrete around basements. He'd throw me a $100 for a half hour every other weekend


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

When I was about 14, I was at my buddies house and I heard a lady crying across the street. Went out and saw a Roto Rooter van leaving the neighbors house and the lady was still out front crying. I asked the lady's son what was wrong and he said they had a leak in their main water line in their front yard. The plumber quoted her 900 to fix it and she didn't have the money. Their water was shut off and she didn't know what she was going to do.
Just so happened that I had been taught how to sweat copper by a handyman who did some work at my (mom's) house, so I told the lady that if she would have her son dig the hole and expose the pipe, I would ride my bicycle to the hardware store for the materials and to borrow the torch from that handyman, and I would fix it for $300. When I got back to her house with my supplies, the hole was dug and the pipe was exposed. It took me about 15 minutes to clean and repair the leak.

Also, since we're including gambling, I turned $20 into $9,000 in about 12 hours by winning a sattelite entry into a poker tournament and then placing 2nd in the tourney.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I dropped $0.50 into a video poker machine and ran it up to 400 points in 5 minutes. Played the entire 400 points at 1 time and hit a royal flush for a $3800 payout. I walked away and have never played the things again.

$800 in 5 hours reinforcing a floor on a mobile home. Wasn't easy but it payed well.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

2500 in 45 mins replacing 3x18 beam for apartment decks.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 13, 2008)

$100.00 in three minutes...9 ball


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Pearce Services said:


> Floordude, That's a nice day's pay, how is that number figured? Were you paid a percentage of something, or did they just agree to that price?
> 
> Was this an installer issue, or a product failure?




They agreed to my price. Highrise, with failures on every floor. Millions and millions involved. Your life is literally at stake, over cheese like that.

I have had knives and guns pulled on me, and told they would use it, if I called it on them. Almost like the mob.

A little mis-specification by the architect, a little maintainence, and a lot of installation. The only thing I found remotely manufacturing, was a skewed pattern match, but was correctable if they would have just had a crab jack and a pole stretcher, before the glue stuck.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Got a buck fifty to stock a warehouse with 1300 sheets of rock, but the hanger bailed out at the last minute and I took over. So I got paid the buck fifty a sheet to stock still but I just boomed it in the grarage doors in about an hour and a half. So 1950 in prob 2 hours w. the drive. Alot of good stock jobs when I started out were 800 plus in a morning tho, just not consistant. I won a ski pass to a a huge ski resort here in a drawing and a kid and 3 of his buddies went to a ATM and gave me 600 bucks for it, for like 5 minutes of waiting. I hung a sheet of rock in a mechanical room once in the Yellowstone Club and got paid 250 bucks for it, because they called me and I drovve straight there. 26 bucks a sheet to hang a Yellowstone Club condo and hung 40 in a morning, so that was good since I paid my helper 10. Thats about it tho.


----------



## straight line (Aug 27, 2006)

Last winter 10k in 12 days shoveling snow off roofs


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

pianoman said:


> $100.00 in three minutes...9 ball


I'll try you with the 8 and the break.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

A neighbor wanted his 12 new retro-fit windows installed. I told him either $100 per window or $25 per hour. He went with the piece work price, $1,200 on my day off.


----------



## MessanaBrothers (Feb 13, 2008)

$32,950.00 in one day (about 4 hours) and I didn't even have one laborer onsite. Just myself to direct the crane operator and the truck to haul the debris to the landfill. 

That was a once in a lifetime opportunity but hopefully soon I'll find more.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

$4500.oo in 2 days split between 2 of us. Tree fell through a roof and was already removed and a tarp in place. We removed the 12x18 almost flat lean to roof, replaced the rafters, perlins, matal, insulation, and drop ceiling in about 12 hours. Perposly made it last 2 days to look a little less suspecious to the insurance comp.:shifty: We were still the lowest bid though. and we kept the heavy duty canvis tarp that the tree cutter probably got paid for.:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

25,000 clear profit in two weeks. that's after paying workers.


----------



## srb (Feb 9, 2008)

1990.I was failing miserably but trying to stay afloat.The bookeeper at the lumberyard said I was back 75,000.00 on our account.It was the fiscal end of their year.they wrote it off as a loss! she said Merry Christmass,never got another bill about it.Swear on it.She was'nt my mom, and I was'nt bangin her. I still got my lumber from them after that.Cash up front.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Mr. Wms said:


> What was the most amount of money you made in the shortest amount of time or in one day?


When I sold drugs.... 

Oh wait! Never mind I said that.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

srb said:


> 1990.I was failing miserably but trying to stay afloat.The bookeeper at the lumberyard said I was back 75,000.00 on our account.It was the fiscal end of their year.they wrote it off as a loss! she said Merry Christmass,never got another bill about it.Swear on it.She was'nt my mom, and I was'nt bangin her. I still got my lumber from them after that.Cash up front.


Which lumber yard is this? I am gonna start buying from them!


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Now thats a great story!


----------



## srb (Feb 9, 2008)

(*)


----------



## srb (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Which lumber yard is this? I am gonna start buying from them!


 Search tips of trade you grump! Not trick or treat.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

We did an office remodeling job in a wharehouse type building for a major sports company a few years back. Took us about 7 days (Sat to Sat). After expenses, we made a gross profit of $30K (in one week). 
Two owners split = $15K each.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Also made $8,750.00 last year for doing nothing.

We had done a re-build on the front of a building (hit by a car) for an investment owned complex.

About 6 months after we completed it, they sent us that check. 
I called, told them they were paid up. They said no, we have it in our books. That's your check. It's outstanding and we need to pay you.

Told them: Thanks!, but, seriously, you are paid up for that project, and we are sending the check back...which we did.

They are still trying to figure out what happened in their books. I know that it's not ours. Last I knew, they had hired an independant auditor to go thru the books at that property...


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

How's that working out for you this week? 



Stone Mountain said:


> Right this moment I'm being paid $32,000/month standby to do nothing. Our snowplow trucks have yet to go out!


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

BuildingHomes said:


> How's that working out for you this week?


Can't answer....he's plowing 24/7


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

We've had 34cm of snow in the last day and a half. I've been out to shovel 5 times now.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I normally bring in $1000 a day when i install generators, but that is a 8-10 hour day and hustling.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

$8500 in 3 1/2 days. I mentioned this job in a couple other threads allready but this is the whole deal. The school i graduated from 18 years ago is remodling again. This time the paritcle board and vinyle tiles was removed down to the original hardwood witch had rotted places that were aready half assed patched years ago. When we showed up monday mor. to lay down 3/4 bc (ended up being 130 sheets total) the floor was completly clean of the tiles and particle board but every last hand driven 6d nail was still in placeNot wanting start a fight and delay the job (knowing we were still going to make good money) we started pulling nails. 3 of us pulled about 30# of nails and stapled 100 sheets of ply down in 2 days then took another day and half to do the 30 sheets worth of cuts.
While there we picked up and extra $300 to replace about 36' of 8" baseboard. And going back one day next week after carpet is laid to put in 800' of 3/4" quarter round for $400 labor.
After all is done and material and helper is paid i estimate i will have made around $120 an hour for a fairly easy job not in the sun and partialy airconditioned. The same for dad too.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

$20 million in a ten minute dream.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

$42,000 when I signed on the dotted line to leave Federal Service.:thumbsup:


----------

